# "Bow Safe" Build Thread



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I bet you could use a freezer for a clothes locker too, maybe put an ozone unit in there, good idea sir!


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

I am excited to see how this turns out


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Cant wait to see it


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

bowmadness83 said:


> I am excited to see how this turns out





rslscobra said:


> Cant wait to see it


lol me either i get started on it today gutting it out so we shall see!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

well i got it all gutted out. ready to sand, paint and install interior. i have a feeling this part will take a lil longer but it is the fun part. here are some pics


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

why?


----------



## joshwhite1204 (Dec 16, 2010)

nice. now thats what i call using your head. cant wait to see the finished product.:RockOn:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

jrieman said:


> why?


why what? if its why am i building a place to hang my bows the answer is cause i want to.


----------



## h-bomb (Apr 14, 2011)

i think its a cool idea, certainly havent seen it before. you gunna gussy up the outside of it?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

h-bomb said:


> i think its a cool idea, certainly havent seen it before. you gunna gussy up the outside of it?


yup its gonna be flat black and orange just like my hunting rig. i am sure my avatar will be on there somewhere and making a custom handle for the door.


----------



## 83mulligan (Apr 17, 2011)

I just went down an looked at my old tired freezer in the basement. My wife thinks i'm crazy. After showing her the price on a new safe she is not looking at me as funny any more. I'll be following this.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

83mulligan said:


> I just went down an looked at my old tired freezer in the basement. My wife thinks i'm crazy. After showing her the price on a new safe she is not looking at me as funny any more. I'll be following this.


lol my wife just assumes i am crazy. hopefully i will get the interior part done in the next couple of days i just need to get to lowes to get the wood


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Just make sure that the thing is always bone dry. No wet bows, arrows, ANYTHING damp. The box will rust any ferrous parts, guns etc. if it gets any moisture in it. The magnetic seal that keeps the door shut will turn your box into a terrarium. ( will grow great mushrooms)


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

there is no magnetic seal on this door but it will not be air tight i am not putting a seal on it it will be able to breath.


----------



## h-bomb (Apr 14, 2011)

you can pick up de-humidifiers pretty cheap. the kind used to put in gunsafes.


----------



## brianerwin (Dec 3, 2008)

I think this is a great idea. You are right the prices of ANY safe is way too expensive. At least you can tell people that you have some pretty "Cool Bows".


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

brianerwin said:


> I think this is a great idea. You are right the prices of ANY safe is way too expensive. At least you can tell people that you have some pretty "Cool Bows".


lol thats funny. yeah i just wanted to build something and i have been waiting for this freezer to crap so i could do this lol. i bought the wood tonight i will have the inside all ready for carpet in a couple of days.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

well i have been making progress should be able to get more pics up tomorrow. i have the floor and top in and side walls framed up so putting the side walls on will be easy. should be able to knock that out pretty quick and get the shelf built for it. help me decide rubberized roll on coating on the inside or carpet?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm thinking since this was designed with economy in mind you should go with the least expensive interior coating. if there is no cost difference I would say carpet would be my choice. I'll vote in the poll accordingly. Cool thread nice to see new ideas once in a while!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

b0w_bender said:


> I'm thinking since this was designed with economy in mind you should go with the least expensive interior coating. if there is no cost difference I would say carpet would be my choice. I'll vote in the poll accordingly. Cool thread nice to see new ideas once in a while!


this wasnt really built with the economy in mind but to buy carpet isnt outrageous but the coating would be so much easier lol. yeah i think carpet would look better though


----------



## deertracker (Aug 4, 2006)

"Cool" idea. Looking forward to see the final results.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Carpet would definitely look better. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I love the idea, but I cannot help but think,
_
You know you're a ******* when..._


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Karbon said:


> I love the idea, but I cannot help but think,
> _
> You know you're a ******* when..._


i am not ashamed to admit i have a degree in ******* engineering. i also made a target out of an old grille and mattress http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1264399 I wouldnt put a whole lot past me lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

well got all the wood installed for the interior so the bulk of the work is out of the way. built the shelf and decided it needed more stability (cause i do everything overkill) so i added the cross brace. and one pic is of my lil helper:shade: its coming along still need to get plexiglass for the door interior. sand and paint. then add the carpet.


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a pretty cool idea, I'm interested to see how it turns out!


----------



## 83mulligan (Apr 17, 2011)

looking good, man! what parts are you lining with carpet? the whole interior? Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

That's a great idea, can't wait to see it done. Here's something similar I found on AT http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1193348&page=2


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

83mulligan said:


> looking good, man! what parts are you lining with carpet? the whole interior? Keep the pics coming.


yeah i am going to line the roof, floor, 3 walls, shelf. i will probably just paint the bracing that holds the shelf. i still need to get the plexiglass for the interior of the door. i will probably paint that also instead of carpeting over it. i will paint it before i get to the carpeting though so i still have some work to do.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for all the positive reply's fellas. i am having fun with it.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

just got back from walmart got the flat black rustoleum quart of paint. should have the flat black done this weekend. i need to get to the graphics shop to have my decals made. still need to weld up the hooks for the bow holders and fab up the custom handle. we are getting closer though!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

here are the decals i am going to try and have made for it if the sign shop has these capabilities and i am sure they do since i made them just on power point
ok i cant load them on here the dang file aint supported but they are

Team 
Whack 'Em
&
Stack 'Em
---------------
Hunting Staff

CSS
BOWS 
ONLY
<---------->
All Others
Will Be
Dry Fired

muzzy
Bad Through The Bone




the muzzy one has the oval around it like the logo and the css bow one has the rectangle around it like the parking only signs you get the idea.


----------



## 83mulligan (Apr 17, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> here are the decals i am going to try and have made for it if the sign shop has these capabilities and i am sure they do since i made them just on power point
> ok i cant load them on here the dang file aint supported but they are
> 
> Team
> ...


I bet z28melissa at battledrum on here could do a nice job on them. she does all kinds of custom decal work.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

My father-in-law has an old fridge out in the shed, gunna do the same thing with it after seeing this.

great job way to use the old noggin!


----------



## mad mike (Apr 11, 2011)

Another option is to use felt to line it. You can pick it up at most sewing stores pretty cheap and in a lots of colors I used it when i redid my gun safe interior and it came out great. Sticks on with sprar adhesive. I was into it about $20 is all in material.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

mad mike said:


> Another option is to use felt to line it. You can pick it up at most sewing stores pretty cheap and in a lots of colors I used it when i redid my gun safe interior and it came out great. Sticks on with sprar adhesive. I was into it about $20 is all in material.


thats a good idea i hadnt thought of that but i found 6x8 outdoor rug at lowes for $18 i need two of them so i can put some real durable carpet in there for $36 i think thats the route i am gonna go. should get it painted and carpeted out this weekend. then need to add the hooks which i will get done this weekend. i dont know if i will have the custom handle yet my father-in-law has to cut it out on his plasma-cam machine.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

83mulligan said:


> I bet z28melissa at battledrum on here could do a nice job on them. she does all kinds of custom decal work.


i wonder what the cost is i can get these done for like $5 a piece at the auto graphics shop and have em within 1-2 days


----------



## MrGoodtime (Apr 17, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> thats a good idea i hadnt thought of that but i found 6x8 outdoor rug at lowes for $18 i need two of them so i can put some real durable carpet in there for $36 i think thats the route i am gonna go. should get it painted and carpeted out this weekend. then need to add the hooks which i will get done this weekend. i dont know if i will have the custom handle yet my father-in-law has to cut it out on his plasma-cam machine.


Check with the carpet stores, they might have and end roll they will sell you cheap


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

MrGoodtime said:


> Check with the carpet stores, they might have and end roll they will sell you cheap


a guy that has property next to ours in ohio owns a few carpet stores i am sure i could get it from him for free but for $36 i dont think i am gonna bother him unless i get to lowes and this outdoor carpet looks like crap but it looks like what i want on the interweb at least


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

strandbowhunter said:


> My father-in-law has an old fridge out in the shed, gunna do the same thing with it after seeing this.
> 
> great job way to use the old noggin!


happy building!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

well i have been getting some more done lookine alore more donow


----------



## cojab (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm likeing it. Good job!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

So, it is going to be more of a showcase instead of a safe. That makes more sense. Will it be on display in the family room?


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Learn2turn said:


> So, it is going to be more of a showcase instead of a safe. That makes more sense. Will it be on display in the family room?


Im not thinking that really makes sense with the look he seems to be going for.Which is to build an actual nice,clean,safe type of thing to put bows in.I could be wrong but thats what i see anyways.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Learn2turn said:


> So, it is going to be more of a showcase instead of a safe. That makes more sense. Will it be on display in the family room?


no it will be a "safe" but it wont be fire safe or any of that just a nice place to store the bows and be able to lock them up will have a pad lock on it. it will have a door on it the pics dont have the door as i cant install it until it until i get the handle for it. ( i cant put the back of the door on it until i get the handle and i am not going through the trouble of installing the door and tearing apart just to put the handle on) it will be out in my man cave / office.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ok here are the updated pics from tonights work. hooks painted and installed. they are old tree steps that i cut and down and welded on to make hooks. i still need to plasti-dip them but that can be done anytime. i also redid the carpet on the back wall as it wasnt cut right the first time and you could see a lil bit of wood where it wasnt cut wide enough so i cut a new piece and installed. it looks better now. hung bows in for the first time so it feels like i am just about there.


----------



## mad mike (Apr 11, 2011)

lookin good


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

This so BA!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Just wondering how you attached the OSB to the inside of the freezer.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

mad mike said:


> lookin good





Blillydubvee said:


> This so BA!


thanks


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

goathollow said:


> Just wondering how you attached the OSB to the inside of the freezer.


i framed the inside of it with 2x2's and screwed through the outside of the freezer to hold them in place just put one screw in each corner. then attached the OSB to the 2x2's


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> i framed the inside of it with 2x2's and screwed through the outside of the freezer to hold them in place just put one screw in each corner. then attached the OSB to the 2x2's


Thanks...this is one heck of an idea by the way. my only inclination is to leave it look like a freezer in an attempt to fool would be thieves.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

You anchor it to the Floor, and keep it locked nicely, aint no one gonna get it. Same as the boys who are making the safes out of Soda Vending Machines... Just keep them locked up nicely and Hilti Anchor it to the Concrete Floor.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Fresno Dan said:


> You anchor it to the Floor, and keep it locked nicely, aint no one gonna get it. Same as the boys who are making the safes out of Soda Vending Machines... Just keep them locked up nicely and Hilti Anchor it to the Concrete Floor.


yeah it will be locked i hadnt thought about anchoring it down. it is heavy as crap it would take more than one to to get it out of the house. but i think i might do that since i am into overkill lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

goathollow said:


> Thanks...this is one heck of an idea by the way. my only inclination is to leave it look like a freezer in an attempt to fool would be thieves.


i am not much worried about thieves i leave my golf clubs on the porch in the summer and keys hangin in the diesel 24/7 i like in a pretty quiet place. and it looks cooler like this lol


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't take this the wrong way, it's not meant as criticism. It looks good as a child proof type "safe" but it really won't provide any security from thieves. It would take 1 second to pop a fridge door regardless of how many padlocks you have on it. 

A real safe bolted to the floor would be far more secure if theft is a concern. Those can be broken into too but it takes a little more thought for the thief, something most thieves don't have much of.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

jogr said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, it's not meant as criticism. It looks good as a child proof type "safe" but it really won't provide any security from thieves. It would take 1 second to pop a fridge door regardless of how many padlocks you have on it.
> 
> A real safe bolted to the floor would be far more secure if theft is a concern. Those can be broken into too but it takes a little more thought for the thief, something most thieves don't have much of.


i dont want you to take this the wrong way but if you would read the thread i have never indicated that i thought it would actually work as a true safe. it is just a neat place to store the bows and lock the pistol out of the way of my 2.5yr old daughter. it is however slightly more secure than the bowcase it typically sits in year round. if you would read the post directly above yours i clearly indicate theft is not a concern of mine.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

jogr said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, it's not meant as criticism. It looks good as a child proof type "safe" but it really won't provide any security from thieves. It would take 1 second to pop a fridge door regardless of how many padlocks you have on it.
> 
> A real safe bolted to the floor would be far more secure if theft is a concern. Those can be broken into too but it takes a little more thought for the thief, something most thieves don't have much of.


There is always one "glass half empty" guy isn't there.

Whack and Stack, this is a heck of an idea, and for those of us that can't afford a $1,000 fire and burglar proof safe, it is a great way to keep our stuff out of sight. Keep the pictures coming and thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

goathollow said:


> There is always one "glass half empty" guy isn't there.
> 
> Whack and Stack, this is a heck of an idea, and for those of us that can't afford a $1,000 fire and burglar proof safe, it is a great way to keep our stuff out of sight. Keep the pictures coming and thanks for sharing your ideas.


lol yeah there are always a few. i will provide updates next week as i am at the beach this week with family. all i have left to do is put on the handle then install the door and lock. then put stickers on it. (cause stickers are cool and i am just a big ol kid)


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Now that is cool as heck! Bravo my friend!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Time for progress report??


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah its stalled, still waiting for the handle before i can put the back panel on the door and finish it. it sucks when your not the one doing part of the work cause you are at their mercy.


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

Just found this, And there are 2 broken refridgerators setting outside right now...lol. I love ******* ingenuity! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

BrandonK said:


> Just found this, And there are 2 broken refridgerators setting outside right now...lol. I love ******* ingenuity! Thanks for the idea!


nice. have fun. your welcome


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

nice


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ok guys i plan on getting this finished up this weekend. i got tired of waiting and made my own handle. i gotta clean up a couple welds and paint it and its ready to install. i will have this done and will put the final pics up by monday evening. sorry its taken so long to get done. you can blame my wife she made me level land and install a pool recently too(its ok i blame her for everything lol)


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

I will give you credit, this has turned out a lot better than what I was expecting at the start of this thread. Nice Job


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

patiently waiting on the pics ... have a GREAT WEEKEND


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> patiently waiting on the pics ... have a GREAT WEEKEND


Me too


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Any further updates?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ok guys sorry for the long delay i have had another project i have been putting time in on. my dad got a new motorcycle and with his knee replacement he isnt able to bend his knee enough to ride it so i had to build forward controls and a new rack system for the back of it. oh well. the "safe" is about 97% done. its operational. i came up with a new handle design so i will make it next time i am at the in-laws and install. but the door latches and works as anticipated here are the pics.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## brandonxc (Jan 21, 2010)

well done, i like it, i work with rental houses, so next time i find a freezer i know what im doing.


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

Great idea! Looks pretty sharp. Are you still planning on putting decals on it?


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

thats sweet


----------

